# Colorado Mass Murder



## Nick (Jul 20, 2012)

What a mess, huh? I feel horrible for the victims & families. My sister (Ski Stef) is only about an hour away from there so of course it hits closer to home. 

Can't even imagine what that must be like to have been in that theater..... a truly horrible story


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes it is horrible . I have a nephew nearby and a niece and my sister are also in Colorado Springs so yeah it hits home here too.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 20, 2012)

Truly horrible.

The worst story is about Jessica Ghawi, a journalist who narrowly escaped the Toronto shooting that occurred last month only to die yesterday at the movie theater. I guess when your time comes you go no matter what.

Why does the media glorify these assholes with endless coverage that we will all have to listen to for the next 2 weeks? I'm convinced many of these barbarians commit these acts to get that media attention. It should be illegal.


----------



## Nick (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, I was on the treadmill earlier and I heard that same story about Jessica. What are the chances of that?


----------



## ski stef (Jul 20, 2012)

I was in pretty big shock after hearing about this tragedy this morning :'( Very sad, condolences to all families and victims involved.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 20, 2012)

my son went to the midnight showing here in CT last night. i can't imagine the what the families of the victims are going through right now.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 20, 2012)

Horrific.  

Not to focus on the alleged perpetrator, but I was expecting to hear it was some "trench coat mafia" type guy who was on the fringes of society.  I just heard on NPR that he was a PhD student.  Not at all what I was expecting.  WTF?


----------



## bigbog (Jul 20, 2012)

Agree with everything JimG.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 20, 2012)

Wtf?  



> the man suspected in the mass shooting at an aurora, colorado, movie  theater screening of the new batman film early friday *had colored his  hair red* *and told police he was "the joker,"* according to a federal law  enforcement source with detailed knowledge of the investigation.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 21, 2012)

The whole thing is just horrible. You go to a movie to escape reality and this happens just horrible.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 21, 2012)

The couple now that the media seem to be focusing on, who were in the theatre with their *4 MONTH OLD KID* and then after they were safe, he propsed to her yesterday, really has me fuming!!  WTF is a parent doing with a 4 month old at a midnight showing of a movie that you know is going to be LOUD in the 1st place!!!!!!


----------



## JimG. (Jul 21, 2012)

drjeff said:


> The couple now that the media seem to be focusing on, who were in the theatre with their *4 MONTH OLD KID* and then after they were safe, he propsed to her yesterday, really has me fuming!!  WTF is a parent doing with a 4 month old at a midnight showing of a movie that you know is going to be LOUD in the 1st place!!!!!!



I thought exactly the same thing.


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2012)

drjeff said:


> The couple now that the media seem to be focusing on, who were in the theatre with their *4 MONTH OLD KID* and then after they were safe, he propsed to her yesterday, really has me fuming!!  WTF is a parent doing with a 4 month old at a midnight showing of a movie that you know is going to be LOUD in the 1st place!!!!!!



So as someone who now has an 6 week old at home, we were planning on going to a 10pm show for another movie. As far as I can tell being a totally new parent, kids that young are pretty oblivious to noise.  They most likely will sleep through the entire thing anyway. 

I think it makes more sense if you bring someone who is 2 who should be in bed and can be impressed by what is happening on the screen. At 4 months old they have no clue really what is happening. 

Anyway, that was how I was justifying it, maybe it's a horrible idea and I am just a new parent and have zero clue haha


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 23, 2012)

Aside from the simple silliness of bringing a 4 month old to a midnight Batman movie, it's pretty insensitive to the other theater patrons, I think. I mean, only 3 things can happen, right? 
1) Kid sleeps through, you're just a twit for bringing your baby out (plus, your leg and arm have been asleep for 2 hours now...)
2) Kid wakes up and cries and you leave the theater (you've blown a brazilian dollars on a bad idea)
3) Kid wakes up and cries and you sit there (unfortunately, the most likely outcome)

Just a bad idea all teh way around. Even ignoring the whole shooting portion.

Plus, shock and awe, unwed parents! Sinners!


----------



## Nick (Jul 23, 2012)

well fwiw if I went to the movie with my son and he started crying I would not just sit there and let it happen. I would be pissed if someone did that so I wouldn't do that either. Regardless if it was a night or daytime movie.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2012)

I only take my kids to kids movies in the theaters, so a little bit of noise is to be expected...  I would have never considered taking them into a theater at less than a year old though, for fear of them disturbing the entire theater.  Not to mention being concerned that the loud noises at a theater could damage their little ear drums.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2012)

One of the things I least look forward to about being a parent someday is going to the theater.  Neither my wife or I dig movie theaters.  In six years together we haven't been once and we've already begun arguing as to whose responsibility it will be to take our child to the movie theater when we cross that bridge.  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> One of the things I least look forward to about being a parent someday is going to the theater.  Neither my wife or I dig movie theaters.  In six years together we haven't been once and we've already begun arguing as to whose responsibility it will be to take our child to the movie theater when we cross that bridge.  :lol:



That's pretty funny!  Compared to everything else that comes along with having children, deciding who goes to the theater will seem like small potatoes..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think you understand how much I loathe going to the theater.  I'll take a months worth of diaper duty to avoid it.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't think you understand how much I loathe going to the theater.  I'll take a months worth of diaper duty to avoid it.



The good news for you is that they probably won't start begging to go until they're 3 or 4... 

My kids only get to go to the movies 2 or maybe 3 times a year, and typically 1 or 2 of those times are with my mother... I don't mind going though, it's just so damn expensive.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a plan in place.  I'll take the kiddos to the theater twice a year.  Once for the annual Warren Miller film, once for the annual Meatheads film.  :lol:


----------



## Nick (Jul 23, 2012)

Smart!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I have a plan in place.  I'll take the kiddos to the theater twice a year.  Once for the annual Warren Miller film, once for the annual Meatheads film.  :lol:



Now you're thinking!  so you don't mind going to the theater as long as it's for ski porn?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2012)

I go for the schwag only truthfully


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2012)

So, if regular movie theaters gave out good schwag you might be more inclined to go?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a VIP pass (free tickets) to our local multi-plex theatre. Haven't been there myself in 15 years but do occasionally pick up tickets for my daughter & her friends.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 23, 2012)

I love netflix,  I might see 2 movies in the theater a year..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> So, if regular movie theaters gave out good schwag you might be more inclined to go?



If they're giving out free lift tickets at the local Batman movie, I'm there!  

(and would probably leave after 20 minutes just like at Warren Miller movies)


----------



## bigbog (Jul 24, 2012)

drjeff said:


> The couple now that the media seem to be focusing on, who were in the theatre with their *4 MONTH OLD KID* and then after they were safe, he propsed to her yesterday, really has me fuming!!  WTF is a parent doing with a 4 month old at a midnight showing of a movie that you know is going to be LOUD in the 1st place!!!!!!



C'mon Doc lighten up eh'....the parents probably just got the kid's first social security check.   Probably took him/her out for a beer and a movie to celebrate....  :-o
No seriously thattttt isn't good...but the two things that really get me irritated are 1) that Senators and House Representatives that take $$$ under the doormat from the NRA(and I'm all for ownership, just make it all tougher than hitting a country gunshow and obtaining ammo from the Web) turn their eyes to shootings and won't budge an inch to make gun-checks manditory and 2) laws that won't find guilty parties of such shootings instantly guilty...sane or not = is something to factor in, but guilty nonetheless.  Where did acting on one's insanity become innocent behavior?


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2012)

I guess I am a total newb new parent for even considering going to the movies with an infant. apparently. haha.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2012)

Nick said:


> I guess I am a total newb new parent for even considering going to the movies with an infant. apparently. haha.



The one thing that I always kept in mind with respect to my kids when they were infants/really young with respect to bringing them into public places where most other folks generally appreciate a quieter setting, is that just because the sound of my kid crying may not bother ME too much, doesn't mean that it won't bother someone else, and the longer that I was going to need to be at that place with my child, the less likely my wife and I were to either make the choice to go there together with the kid vs. either getting a sitter or just one of us going while the other stayed at home with the child.  It took a couple of times of having to feel the anxiety of having a child who was in the middle of a major crying fit and/or as they got a bit older a major "hissy fit" in a public place for me to develop my opinion about this


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2012)

drjeff said:


> ..... is that just because the sound of my kid crying may not bother ME too much, doesn't mean that it won't bother someone else, and the longer that I was going to need to be at that place with my child,



Yeah I get that. And I wouldn't put anyone through that. 

I think my logic was this; that he would likely sleep during the movie (being only 8 weeks old). If he cried, I would have left the movie with him to calm him in the hallway or something. 

I think older kids that are up constantly and need attention all the time probably don't fit in the same way. Likewise; even older kids shouldn't be exposed to certain movies anyway. 

We went out for our first lunch the other day, at 5 weeks old, and it was perfect. We were there for an hour and a half and he slept the entire time in his car seat. 

I am going on a flight in August with the little guy and I hope he is nice & quiet during the plane trip. It's only a 1.5hr flight but I have been stuck near crying kids on airplanes before so I feel for my neighbors if that happens. Especially since it's a 5:30 AM flight :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 25, 2012)

We were out with our son at 4 weeks- finally had to get out of the house and went to the bar (Sunday early afternoon, so quiet). We've since been with him so often that when my wife and I went out alone for our anniversary dinner, we stoipped in the bar and, though we don't know the bartender's name (don't go that often) he asked where the kid was, and ocmmented that he's always so well behaved and quiet. Everyone thinks he's incredibly well behaved, and while he is pretty darn good, I think it's more attributable to our constant readiness to remove him quickly if his mood deteriorates.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2012)

Nick said:


> Yeah I get that. And I wouldn't put anyone through that.
> 
> I think my logic was this; that he would likely sleep during the movie (being only 8 weeks old). If he cried, I would have left the movie with him to calm him in the hallway or something.
> 
> ...



Flying with young kids advice for you Nick - have some liquid Benadryl handy!  If the little guy gets a bit "noisy" on the plane, a quick drop of liquid Benadryl in a little formula will very often do the trick and result in a peacefully sleeping child!


----------



## Puck it (Jul 25, 2012)

From a USAtoday article

Eagleman, a former researcher at the Salk Institute for Biological Studies in La Jolla, Calif., where Holmes attended the eight-week summer camp when he was 18, said the young man had a reputation as a "dolt."


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2012)

Puck it said:


> From a USAtoday article
> 
> Eagleman, a former researcher at the Salk Institute for Biological Studies in La Jolla, Calif., where Holmes attended the eight-week summer camp when he was 18, said the young man had a reputation as a "dolt."



Big gap between dolt and mass murderer


----------



## Puck it (Jul 25, 2012)

Nick said:


> Big gap between dolt and mass murderer




Press was making him out as a genius that snapped!!! not even close.


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree, I think he is at least somewhat pulling the crazy card. I don't buy it. I mean you have to be nuts to kill people like that but it doesn't mean it wasn't calculated or intended. Obviously he had a lot of prep work into it.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 25, 2012)

Big difference between psychopath and insane.


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Big difference between psychopath and insane.



That's what I meant 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 25, 2012)

Nick said:


> That's what I meant
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Brevity is the soul of wit.
Said another way, it seems like a much more intelligent or humorous thing to say if you can utilize a minimum of words to maximum effect to get your point across.

:beer:


----------



## JimG. (Jul 27, 2012)

Leave it to Ted Nugent...he says that if everyone at the theatre had been armed that this creep wouldn't have gotten off 4 shots leave alone the massacre he created. I'm not sure I disagree and I am not a gun lover.

I enjoy Ted's ability to speak his mind.


----------

